# bracelets for tails?



## QuietWolfSpirit (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello everyone!

Im currently making bracelet cuffs made from canvas that wrap around tails. I currently have one online and plan to sell more at a upcoming anime convention. This is something I haven't seen done before and I just wanted to get your opinion on it. Is this something that would interest you? what kind of designs would you like to see?

This is what they look like:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/221130078/tuff-tail-cuff

thanks in advance!


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 14, 2015)

Looks awesome, the fursuit community will be happy!


----------



## QuietWolfSpirit (Feb 14, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> Looks awesome, the fursuit community will be happy!



Thanks!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 14, 2015)

Find a way to secure them. I used to have a couple that fell off and got lost. Now someones running around with a free spiked tail band XD


----------



## QuietWolfSpirit (Feb 15, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> Find a way to secure them. I used to have a couple that fell off and got lost. Now someones running around with a free spiked tail band XD



The one I used for my tail hasn't fallen off yet. However, thank you for bringing that up! Its something that Ill look into.


----------



## QuietWolfSpirit (Feb 15, 2015)

so...tyring to come up with different designs. 

thoughts? 

suggestions?


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 16, 2015)

Why not in Pink? Blue for boys and pink for girls


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh common, lots of girls like blue and lots of boys like pink.

From my experience a lot of furs like spikey things. Also neon blacklight reactive stuff as well.


----------



## jorinda (Feb 16, 2015)

Please no large bells - anything that makes a constant noise when moving around gets pretty annoying for everyone around.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 16, 2015)

jorinda said:


> Please no large bells - anything that makes a constant noise when moving around gets pretty annoying for everyone around.



Like those damn squeakers. Oh, my, god. I wanted to scream in the lobby at FC this year, that shit drives me nuts.


----------



## Nashida (Feb 16, 2015)

Any chance of figuring out LEDs? I know a few raver furs who'd be all over that.


----------



## Arco (Feb 16, 2015)

Those are pretty sweet. I agree with the bells though...too much annoying stuff is annoying.    Definitely getting one in the future.


----------



## QuietWolfSpirit (Feb 16, 2015)

Nashida said:


> Any chance of figuring out LEDs? I know a few raver furs who'd be all over that.



This was actually brought up by a friend. At this time I'm not sure how to go about it. I don't know enough about wiring and electronics to make it work the way I'd like to. I'm currently working with friends and trying to figure something out though. But I do plan on making one with glow in the dark paint!


----------



## QuietWolfSpirit (Feb 16, 2015)

Arco said:


> Those are pretty sweet. I agree with the bells though...too much annoying stuff is annoying.    Definitely getting one in the future.



Thanks! Please let me know what you would like when you are ready to get one. As far as the bells...they are an optional feature. And for those who stated earlier...I do have both pink and blue as well as many other colors available to choose from.


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh goodness, those are adorable. for security, I'd suggest buyers to do a few loose stitches to keep them in place, unless they have a flared tail. I could see some very sad people losing them on the dance floor. :c
Also, for the bells, not everyone wears their loud accessories to cons! And I personally love bells. If someone is gonna be a loud jangly monster, they're going to be a loud jangly monster without your help. Offering them as an option would be good for your business, ignore the nay-sayers that just are sick of squeakers at conventions. 
(Perhaps making them removable would be ideal?)


----------



## QuietWolfSpirit (Feb 18, 2015)

Keeroh said:


> Oh goodness, those are adorable. for security, I'd suggest buyers to do a few loose stitches to keep them in place, unless they have a flared tail. I could see some very sad people losing them on the dance floor. :c
> Also, for the bells, not everyone wears their loud accessories to cons! And I personally love bells. If someone is gonna be a loud jangly monster, they're going to be a loud jangly monster without your help. Offering them as an option would be good for your business, ignore the nay-sayers that just are sick of squeakers at conventions.
> (Perhaps making them removable would be ideal?)



Thank you very much =^__^= and that was pretty much the idea behind the bells. I hand wanted to offer it as a option to those that want them, and to make the "Tuff"customizable.


----------



## QuietWolfSpirit (Feb 18, 2015)

Anyone have any suggestions for designs other than paws and bells?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 18, 2015)

You could always offer personalized ones,like putting their fursona name on it or something. Also the option of  glow in the dark/black light reactive paint on them for the dancers would be neat. I don't know,just my two cents lol.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 18, 2015)

I would buy one, if i had a Fuirsuit. Or a Tail ._.


----------



## QuietWolfSpirit (Feb 18, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> You could always offer personalized ones,like putting their fursona name on it or something. Also the option of  glow in the dark/black light reactive paint on them for the dancers would be neat. I don't know,just my two cents lol.



Thanks 4 the suggestion! That's something I can definitely do.


----------



## QuietWolfSpirit (Feb 18, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> I would buy one, if i had a Fuirsuit. Or a Tail ._.



I can make u a tail if u would like. I don't have any knowledge on fursuits however. But I might know a few people that do and might be able to make u one.


----------



## QuietWolfSpirit (Mar 5, 2015)

I know this thread is kinda dead by now...but i just wanted to share a new design. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15914276/


----------



## kestraroo (Mar 11, 2015)

QuietWolfSpirit said:


> I know this thread is kinda dead by now...but i just wanted to share a new design. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15914276/



Aww, super-cute!

So far as suggestions of different designs go, I second the idea of making them personalized. Maybe you could get some acrylic paints and do stripes or dot patterns on some?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 12, 2015)

I love these,they're really adorable.
But in your preview image the ribbons the paws are on don't seem to be cut straight.
(I could be wrong,This could just be the way they were photographed.)


----------

